# Anyone used Disney Movie Rewards?



## smithmom

I have 1700 points - and I look through the things offered and I can't find anything I really want. My family is going to Disney in September for the kids first trip with my parents... very excited. So I was thinking the luggage tags but they are only 500 points. 

Just wondered if maybe they change the rewards now and then or if someone has some other good ideas.


----------



## Mickeyorbust

Yes they do change, although I don't know how frequently they add new items.  Maybe someone else will.


----------



## Dani C

They can change at any time, but it seems it usually is along with new movies coming out, D23, things like that.  I generally just check anytime I enter a new code to see if there is anything I am interested in getting.  (Around the holidays you can always donate your points also if you find nothing that you actually want to use them for.)


----------



## lovepurple

They do change the items.  I didn't realize that until I had saved enough points to get the item I wanted, only to find it no longer there.  But I did get a Jack Sparrow bobblehead which I love.  I am up to 1500 points again and waiting for that just right something to become available.


----------



## minniemair

I got the luggage tags and they are really cute!  Right now they have some Earth Day type things that are new.  My DD's are getting big so we don't buy too many movies anymore-but we've been earning the points with submitting movie ticket stubs-Jonas Bros, Bedtime stories etc.


----------



## chicagoshannon

yeah the items change.  I was going to get something for dd but when I went to get it they changed the items.

I'd be happy if they put more things that weren't movie posters on there.


----------



## RobinFabulous

We got a cute backsack that was Pirates..... We have a ton of points now and are waiting for something we want.

I also just learned you can send in your stubs to get points and did last week from the Hannah Montana movie


----------



## weHEARTmickey

chicagoshannon said:


> yeah the items change.  I was going to get something for dd but when I went to get it they changed the items.
> 
> *I'd be happy if they put more things that weren't movie posters on there*.



I feel the same way! We save up & then the item disappears when we're ready to cash in. And they do have WAY too many posters. I have a feeling these might be the same type of posters that our theaters give away for FREE after the movie has run its course! _(I know the lithographs are different, but I don't want those either!)_


----------



## BellesFavoriteBook

I just redeemed for the Every Tree Has Character 2 Bag set (glad to see SOMETHING new!).   The luggage tags are unavailable right now (and have been unavailable for awhile).      And I had really wanted those for my trip, too.


----------



## disneylover3<3

Has anyone got the Mary poppins  kids umbrella ? I redeemed it !!!!


----------



## littlestix

I have 15,000 now and am thinking of redeeming for the private meet and greet.

Has anyone gotten this??


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

Right now I have 8,300 points and I need 11,500 points for what I really want!  I just hope I can get enough points for what I want, before it's all over!  I hope they extend it!


----------



## weHEARTmickey

littlestix said:


> I have 15,000 now and am thinking of redeeming for the private meet and greet. Has anyone gotten this??





Stitch's O'hana said:


> Right now I have 8,300 points and I need 11,500 points for what I really want!  I just hope I can get enough points for what I want, before it's all over!  I hope they extend it!



WOW! You two must have a movie store at home!


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

weHEARTmickey said:


> WOW! You two must have a movie store at home!



Yep, I do! LOL  But then some of the codes I got I traded other codes to get the ones I did not have yet.  And then some codes I got from friends, that did not want them.  Also I have been saving my ticket stubs, from when I go and see a Disney movie and then send them in too.  The points sure add up fast  I just hope I can get enough to get what I want before it's to late!


----------



## grace&philipsmom

littlestix said:


> I have 15,000 now and am thinking of redeeming for the private meet and greet.
> 
> Has anyone gotten this??



That is what I have been saving for.  It is taking FOREVER!!!!!!!  I only have 6750 points so far.   If you get it let us know how it goes .


----------



## weHEARTmickey

Stitch's O'hana said:


> Yep, I do! LOL  But then some of the codes I got I traded other codes to get the ones I did not have yet.  And then some codes I got from friends, that did not want them.  Also I have been saving my ticket stubs, from when I go and see a Disney movie and then send them in too.  The points sure add up fast  I just hope I can get enough to get what I want before it's to late!



I forget about those! I need to send in our Hannah Montana tickets. _(I have 5 from a slumber party.)_   What KILLS me is that DD went to see 3D Jonas Bros with a friend a while back & they threw the tickets away!!!! _ (That would've been 4 tix to turn in.) _

Will they accept ANY Disney movie tix, or just certain "featured" ones?


----------



## BellesFavoriteBook

I think its only currently playing Disney movies.  You can't submit a ticket from like 3 years ago.

If I only see a movie once, I don't submit the tickets.


----------



## weHEARTmickey

BellesFavoriteBook said:


> I think its only currently playing Disney movies.  You can't submit a ticket from like 3 years ago.
> 
> *If I only see a movie once, I don't submit the tickets*.



Just wondering...why not?


----------



## BellesFavoriteBook

weHEARTmickey said:


> Just wondering...why not?



I like to keep them and put them in the DVD/Blu Ray case if I purchase the movie.  e.g.  Bedtime Stories and Bolt movie cases have my ticket stubs inside the case where the leaflet is.    

I saw National Treasure 2 twice so I submitted the tickets from the 2nd time. 

My redemptions "shipped" today!  Hopefully I'll have my Every Tree has Character bags before I go on my trip.


----------



## weHEARTmickey

BellesFavoriteBook said:


> I like to keep them and put them in the DVD/Blu Ray case if I purchase the movie.  e.g.  Bedtime Stories and Bolt movie cases have my ticket stubs inside the case where the leaflet is.
> 
> I saw National Treasure 2 twice so I submitted the tickets from the 2nd time.
> 
> My redemptions "shipped" today!  Hopefully I'll have my Every Tree has Character bags before I go on my trip.



Neat idea.  Thanks for easing my curiosity!


----------



## Monny2AE

BellesFavoriteBook said:


> I just redeemed for the Every Tree Has Character 2 Bag set (glad to see SOMETHING new!).   The luggage tags are unavailable right now (and have been unavailable for awhile).      And I had really wanted those for my trip, too.



I tried to redeem for the Every Tree Has Character Bags and they are currently unavailable. I hope they get in more...I really liked them.


----------



## BellesFavoriteBook

The Every Tree Has Character bags were limited to ONE redemption per member.  And its a set of two bags (adding: they probably ran out really fast)

I redeemed the 24th and I got my email about shipment on the 28th.  I hope my package comes today or tomorrow, but more likely it'll be tomorrow, Saturday or Monday.   I can't wait to see the Tink Tote! (Redeemed for that, too)


----------



## bumbershoot

weHEARTmickey said:


> Will they accept ANY Disney movie tix, or just certain "featured" ones?



They have a list of movies they accept.  The list changes.


----------



## littlestix

grace&philipsmom said:


> That is what I have been saving for.  It is taking FOREVER!!!!!!!  I only have 6750 points so far.   If you get it let us know how it goes .




I got some from friends and made trades for others.

 The details on the website are very vague about this prize. I won't be able to go until next year and I'm thinking I may have travel before the end of the year. I e-mailed them with my question and they replied with the same info on the website. UGH!!  I REALLY,REALLY,REALLY want this prize!!!!!


----------



## BellesFavoriteBook

My "Every Tree Has character" 2 bag set came yesterday.  My Tink Tote bag came today.   

I think I'll take one of my every tree has character bags with me on my trip.


----------



## Valencia Joe

I currently have close to 11,000 points and there is nothing that really interests me of value (sorry if that sounds arrogant).  The only points that I redeemed were for a Mickey TV/DVD combo unit that they no longer offer.


----------



## Schachteles

We previously cashed out for a Princess TV/DVD Combo TV and a Hannah Montana TV/DVD Combo...now I have another 3900 points and there is NOTHING that I want...I keep checking back hoping something good gets added.


----------



## VallCopen

I don't know what the private meet & greet is but if you have a disney visa card you can go to California Adventure in the first two hours of opening each day and have a private meet & greet with different characters and then get a free photo (5x7 I believe) for each daily visit.  We did this twice in April when we went.  They had Pluto one time, came back a half hour later and saw Chip & Dale.  The next day was Goofy and Pluto.  You can visit them more than once in the two hours but you only get 1 photo gift cert. for that day.  They spent about 4-5 minutes with our daughter and would have let us stay because no one was in line but our daughter (20 months) had enough.  We loved the personal attention and they were great.  No chance of other kids jumping in because you are in a private area behind a restaurant facade.


----------



## hbkfan637

I just started doing the Disney Movie Rewards... I wish I knew about the program before, I normally throw away the "junk ads" that comes with the DVDs so I have a lot of movies that I can't redeem for points . I was wondering, if a movie isn't listed on the eligible movie title list, does that mean it won't come with a code? I'm wondering because I'm interested in the Walt Disney Treasure DVDs but only a few titles are on there and I'm wondering if I have to be careful about which version of a movie I have to buy (like how Mulan Special Edition is listed so does that mean if I buy regular Mulan, it won't have it?)


----------



## SassyCat

Dh and I finally decided to enter in the codes from the large amount of disney dvds we have gotten over the last year, and we ended up haveing 1400 (I think it was). I was really excited until I looked through the rewards. There wasn't anything too good through most of the divisions. Even the one with the most points didn't really have anything I wanted. I did go ahead and cash in most of the for the mickey desk set - I think it was a shoe pen cup, mickey business card holder (well i don't have any business cards lol), and a glove paper clip cup.  It was cute, and I could use it for work.


----------



## bumbershoot

hbkfan637 said:


> I just started doing the Disney Movie Rewards... I wish I knew about the program before, I normally throw away the "junk ads" that comes with the DVDs so I have a lot of movies that I can't redeem for points .
> 
> 
> I was wondering, if a movie isn't listed on the eligible movie title list, does that mean it won't come with a code? I'm wondering because I'm interested in the Walt Disney Treasure DVDs but only a few titles are on there and I'm wondering if I have to be careful about which version of a movie I have to buy (like how Mulan Special Edition is listed so does that mean if I buy regular Mulan, it won't have it?)




Ugh, I was going to suggest the Missing Code page, but that will only work if you have your receipt.  Have to send in receipt and proof of purchase tab.  Drat.

And yes, it's only certain versions.  For instance bug's life came out before the program, I assume, so there's no code for the early DVD of it.  The 2 disc special edition, however, came out after the program got started, so there's a code for it.


----------



## princess-lola

I've been collecting DMR points for 3-4 years; they take forever to amount to anything!!!  I have a grand total of 425 points. I was thinking about this (descrption below) but I don't even know what a Litograph is (I guess it's a picture): anyway..anyone who got that prize, if they could please give me some advise of whether it's worth getting, do you like it? I would really appreciate it!!! I was thinking about _Enchanted _stickers but I'd rather spend them on something other than that.


This is from the rewards page:
"400 Points 

"Pirates Of The Caribbean" Ships: Limited Release Lithograph 
View Details 
Add to Wish List

This Limited Release Lithograph features the ships from the "Pirates Of The Caribbean" films and an embossed stamp. Includes a Certificate of Authenticity. Measures 14"x 11".


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

It just depends on how many Disney DVD's you buy.  I buy just about every Disney movie that comes out, plus if you go to a Disney movie at the movie Theather you can send your ticket stubs in to get points as well.  So for me the points add up really fast!  I have also done some trading with some people here on the DISboards, I trade some codes that I already had for ones I needed.  As of right now I have about 10,040 points!!!!  I need a 11,500 to get what I really want though!


----------



## rachaface

VallCopen said:


> I don't know what the private meet & greet is but if you have a disney visa card you can go to California Adventure in the first two hours of opening each day and have a private meet & greet with different characters and then get a free photo (5x7 I believe) for each daily visit.  We did this twice in April when we went.  They had Pluto one time, came back a half hour later and saw Chip & Dale.  The next day was Goofy and Pluto.  You can visit them more than once in the two hours but you only get 1 photo gift cert. for that day.  They spent about 4-5 minutes with our daughter and would have let us stay because no one was in line but our daughter (20 months) had enough.  We loved the personal attention and they were great.  No chance of other kids jumping in because you are in a private area behind a restaurant facade.



 I know you posted this back in april, but do they still do this?! i'd love to do that when i go in september!


----------



## bumbershoot

princess-lola said:


> This is from the rewards page:
> "400 Points
> 
> "Pirates Of The Caribbean" Ships: Limited Release Lithograph
> View Details
> Add to Wish List
> 
> This Limited Release Lithograph features the ships from the "Pirates Of The Caribbean" films and an embossed stamp. Includes a Certificate of Authenticity. Measures 14"x 11".



I've looked at that, too.  I imagine it's like this thing I got with our copy of POTC 3, which I bought through a disneyland AP page.  It came with a lithograph smaller than that...basically a nice picture (in our case) of the Asian ship, and it could easily be framed.  I'm definitely thinking of getting the lithograph; if I do before you do, I'll post here what it's like.



Stitch's O'hana said:


> ...plus if you go to a Disney movie at the movie Theather you can send your ticket stubs in to get points as well.



That's been fabulous, especially b/c we have been seeing movies at the dollar theater (well, 2 dollars), and those tickets count just the same!!!!


rachaface, I do believe they still do it.  I don't have a Disney Visa, but I continue to read about it!  And if you have little kids, that Disney Visa gets you two FREE rental strollers per day.


----------



## leilaandjamilsmom

I love the disney movie rewards, the latest item I redeemed points for was a mouse pad that said peace love and mickey mouse, it has a really cute pocket that is see thru that you can put a pic in. I put my family's recent vacation pic in it, it is adorable!!! I check back all the time and see new things on there. I really like it, and their selections change but if it says limited quantities and it catches your eye I get it , i have been disappointed in the past when I didn't do it for something I really liked but figured I would hold off.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I've gotten a bunch of DVDs!  I got the 2 pack of Donald in Mathmagic Land and Duck Tales: Treasure of the Lost Lamp, So Dear to My Heart, and Season 1 of Zorro (which retails for a Lot).


----------



## princess-lola

bumbershoot said:


> I've looked at that, too.  I imagine it's like this thing I got with our copy of POTC 3, which I bought through a disneyland AP page.  It came with a lithograph smaller than that...basically a nice picture (in our case) of the Asian ship, and it could easily be framed.  I'm definitely thinking of getting the lithograph; if I do before you do, I'll post here what it's like.



Thank you very much bumbershoot!  By the way your picture you got with your copy of POTC3 through Disney Land sounds pretty neat matey!


----------



## bumbershoot

princess-lola said:


> "Pirates Of The Caribbean" Ships: Limited Release Lithograph
> View Details
> Add to Wish List
> 
> This Limited Release Lithograph features the ships from the "Pirates Of The Caribbean" films and an embossed stamp. Includes a Certificate of Authenticity. Measures 14"x 11".



I got it!  It's nice!  Alas, it got bent a bit, so it's just sitting around, while I hope it flattens out a bit more.  I kinda wish it had been in a tube, b/c that flattens out better than bends in big pictures.

I'll try to take a pic and post it later; right now I have to go help with a wedding, but I didn't want to forget (again) to mention that I got this!


----------



## rosepup77

I redeemed points last year for the Pirates tv/dvd combo which is no longer available. This worked great because we needed another tv in the house. Just this past week I redeemed my points for the Epson picturemate printer that they had. I tend to get lots of points from buying the dvds, going to the movies, and getting them from friends and family. It's a great program and I hope that they continue for a long time to come.


----------



## smithmom

I just redeemed some of my points for a Snapfish 12 x 12 Photo Album. I'll use it when we return to build a nice album for my parents who are generously treating us to this trip! It looks like a beautiful album and they also have some smaller album options if you have less points! A great addition to the rewards!


----------



## princess-lola

I just logged into my Disney Movie Rewards account; because I got an e-mail talking about a new sweepstakes, boy was I surprised that my 425 points were gone , I logged in just earlier this month looking around at reward choices with my little brother. I looked at the conditions of the program and read this:

_Any points remaining in an Enrollee's Account which has remained inactive for a period of 270 days or more will be forfeited without compensation. Failure to log-in the Account constitutes inactivity for purposes of this condition. _

It has been a few years since I started an account, I didn't remember that aspect. I'm disapointed that all my points are gone I'm not sure why! Also I never got a reward because I was saving up for some thing great.


----------



## mylittletinkerbell

My daughters room is completely done in disney princess and Ariel is her favorite so I was thinking about using some of my points to get her the mat they have of ariel has anyone gotten this or a similar item, I just dont want to use my points on something cheesy although I know my daughter would be excited anyway.


----------



## MagicMakerDave

princess-lola said:


> I just logged into my Disney Movie Rewards account; because I got an e-mail talking about a new sweepstakes, boy was I surprised that my 425 points were gone , I logged in just earlier this month looking around at reward choices with my little brother. I looked at the conditions of the program and read this:
> 
> _Any points remaining in an Enrollee's Account which has remained inactive for a period of 270 days or more will be forfeited without compensation. Failure to log-in the Account constitutes inactivity for purposes of this condition. _
> 
> It has been a few years since I started an account, I didn't remember that aspect. I'm disapointed that all my points are gone I'm not sure why! Also I never got a reward because I was saving up for some thing great.



This happened to me as well, and I know I logged in every month or so.  For me it was an email stating that I needed to "check out a surprise" that was waiting for me.  Boy was I surprised to discover they had deleted all my points!  I was FINALLY getting to the number of points where it would actually matter and get good stuff too.  Disney Movie Rewards has been a huge disappointment for many, and a disaster to the Disney brand.  If you Google it you will find this is a common complaint.  And it's also next to impossible to delete your "inactive" account, I tried, I was so upset.


----------

